# RCI: Membership Term Expiration Date



## bobpark56 (Jan 24, 2011)

RCI says I have a "Membership Term Expiration Date" of December 31, 2014. Does anyone know what this means? It's not the same as my paid through date.


----------



## RCI_CANADA_CLOSING (Feb 10, 2011)

Points term - Is the length of time that your PTS will be deposited with RCI this happens in 3 year increments (unless you belong to a club) and shall be no longer then 5 years. (No cost)

Membership Term - Is the length of time to which you have chosen to participate in the RCI program and pay your fees.  A member will not be able to purchase any further then 5 years in advance.

Hope this helps


----------

